

Py a la Node: running python code in node.js - ma2rten
http://neversaw.us/2010/5/20/py-a-la-node/

======
mcs
There's also an interesting concept in the NodeJS community called dnode.
There's no python lib for it yet though (ruby and perl exist).

<https://github.com/substack/dnode>

